# Recommendation for RICK FOUNTAIN FLOORING, LLC



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

Folks, Rick Fountain of RICK FOUNTAIN FLOORING, LLC retiled my floors. I was in the hospital at UAB Birmingham for an extended stay and needed a contractor. My wife called a couple and only one came. His estimate was clearly out of this world. I firmly believe he thought we or she would not know any better. I have been off the forum for quite a while but remembered the Networking section and that this forum can make or break a business. I found his advertisement on the forum and sent him a message and he called me right away. I explained my situation to him and my wife being by herself. I knew she would not be able to move all the heavy furniture around. I also needed some demolition of existing ceramic tile and cement floor prep. Rick went out and figured an estimate and gave it to my wife and then called me and went over every detail with me. We were able to work a deal where his people would demo, prep, move all furniture around as needed (We have a lot) and still came in at almost half of the other estimate. We did a contract for him to demo, remove, prep and install new porcelain tile ( about 950 sq ft) grout and clean.

He and his crew did a superb job and went beyond any expectations of helping my wife. They made sure everything was cleaned up before they left for the day.

This company has my highest recommendation if you are looking for a tile contractor. I don’t think I could have found a better contractor or deal.

Rusty Moates
850-982-3047


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

He did a very nice job on our home also.
Tile work, and wood flooring install as well.

ps) Rick also does a great Ric Flair and Dusty Rhodes impersonation.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Can you PM his contact info


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

bertram 31 you have a pm.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello Rusty, thanks for the kind words. Pat thank you too.

Rick Fountain Flooring, LLC
www.FountainFlooring.com
850.696.9323


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

PFF MEMBERS SPECIAL...10% off any INSTALL of any glue down, floating or tile floor thru the month of August! CALL NOW! Dates will fill up quick!!!

696-9323


----------



## skyRose (Aug 14, 2013)

It is very good work and i am very much impressed to see the working of this man an i am interested to have a whole acknowledgement about this special one.
I think he is very honest with his work and i am searching such people to have good collection.
House Builders Gold Coast | Our Blog


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Rusty32514 is no longer with us. I saw his obit about a month ago...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Rick.
It's been 4 1/2 years since you and Mike worked on our place and everything is looking good.


----------

